# Brown Nose



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2012)

Removed this brown nose from a house yesterday. While trying to photo the animal got a call about a guinea pig cage and a snake and would not have been able complete the photography except for the assistance of another APS member. The photos are of acceptable quality!


Oh and on the way to the guinea pig cage I scored a speeding ticket from two female police women young enough to be my grand kids! I've computed the frequency of my tickets and have worked out that the next is due in 2048, a date I'm not looking forward to!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 14, 2012)

Are these venomous?.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a Red Bellied Black snake, Endeavour, and yes - venomous they are.


Oh, and nice pics, Mark.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Are these venomous?.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


No need


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 14, 2012)

no need


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Are these venomous?.


Dangerously so but it is debatable if they have have a recorded human death against them. Normally quite placid and not a ready biter but one I got from the local airport was a lovely calm animal that suddenly and without warning switched to full psycho. Obviously it was female!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Dec 14, 2012)

i was waiting for someone to tell them it was RBB, i work with about three all different ages and they do get to know the little trick of getting the water blow out and tend to go for your hand. And the biggest is a male we have that follows every move you make in the room too.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> It's a Red Bellied Black snake


Actually the Queensland form of the species - hence the thread title!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 14, 2012)

[QUOTE=dragonlover1;2284357


Oddly enough these are not native to the UK and as this is a forum that attracts people from other countries I considered it a useful question to ask.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Actually the Queensland form of the species - hence the thread title!



I was keeping it simple for our UK friend.

Do all the QLD form animals have the brown nose ? I've seen the odd pic before but I wasn't aware it was a locale-specific trait.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> I was keeping it simple for our UK friend.


I like to complicate things - to generate questions and stimulate inquiring minds! A question asked is often knowledge gained.



Rob72 said:


> Do all the QLD form animals have the brown nose ?



As far as I know, all Queensland RBBS have brown noses. I have not encountered one without.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> As far as I know, all Queensland RBBS have brown noses. I have not encountered one without.



So now that you've started 20 Questions ......... Do the neonates have it as well ?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> So now that you've started 20 Questions


Too busy a day and I'm as relaxed and comfortable as a newt so you will properly only get one or two more out of me.



Rob72 said:


> ......... Do the neonates have it as well ?


I don't know, but very small animals have the brown nose, that animal in the click click was only about 300mm long


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> As far as I know, all Queensland RBBS have brown noses.




Yes, exactly..... thats why here in Queensland we often confuse rbbs and politicians.... (both have brown noses)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 14, 2012)

*I was not being rude or abusive*



dragonlover1 said:


> No need



,


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2012)

Good stuff F. I'm sure the adolecent policewomen were sympathetic to to your urgent mission, ho ho ho.

In SA they have very black noses. I grew up believing they were non venemous (that's what they told us). We caught many as kids but none of us were ever bitten. Fortune favours the ignorant at times.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 14, 2012)

Being a good mod requires skills to identify trolls, not snakes lol


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 14, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Yes, exactly..... thats why here in Queensland we often confuse rbbs and politicians.... (both have brown noses)



I'm so glad your back ratbag, I feel like my smile always gets bigger when I see your posts


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 15, 2012)

The subject and photos are delicious. Thanks for that.


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

I would have asked if they were venomous as well. But then again I'm just a stupid Yank! All ribbing aside, that's quite a wonderful looking specimen. I wish there was someone around my parts that would apprentice me for handling of vens. It bothers me to no end to hear folks at work talk about how they "fixed that slimy snake with a hoe to the head". Come to find out its just a harmless ratsnake.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cement (Dec 15, 2012)

the brown on the nose isnt just a Qld thing


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Yes, exactly..... thats why here in Queensland we often confuse rbbs and politicians.... (both have brown noses)


They are easy to tell the difference between. One is really good at changing directions in the blink of an eye, when confronted. If cornered and given no other out, you will quickly see the venomous side of them. They prefer to be left alone so they can lay round, do nothing and conserve energy, until meal times. They squeeze the life out of most everything they are given.

Both are snakes… but the other one is covered in scales and lacks limbs.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 15, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> I would have asked if they were venomous as well. But then again I'm just a stupid Yank! All ribbing aside, that's quite a wonderful looking specimen. I wish there was someone around my parts that would apprentice me for handling of vens. It bothers me to no end to hear folks at work talk about how they "fixed that slimy snake with a hoe to the head". Come to find out its just a harmless ratsnake.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Ask as many questions as you like buff and endevour..... I'm sure us aussies would ask what could be deemed a 'stupid question' to you guys, about your animals.... and if anyone gives you a hard time about it, just tell them to pull thier head in :lol:

Having overseas members does great things for our site...... and the only way to learn is to ask 

sent from my computer using a keyboard and 2 fingers....

Edit: If you want to rattle folks, ask if they are 'POISONOUS'? Bahahahhehehehehe


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> If you want to rattle folks, ask if they are 'POISONOUS'? Bahahahhehehehehe



If anything is a pet peeve of mine its this! No snakes are NOT poisonous, they are venomous! Big difference. Even if there isn't a big difference, there is in my book!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 15, 2012)

I met a bloke from wires last yr and he said that RBB that have a brown nose seem ti be more flighty and have put him in his place and made I'm look stupid on various occasions but normal black nose he recons far more docile.... Room for thought here... And yes we on central coast..., tho a RBB at work last week and he was all black and he was in real bad mood as when we 1st see him he had a frog by its back leg but frog got away.... So we flattened our he'd and showed off abut before going back in the scrub.... Got pic but I'm on me phone at the mo and I'm not smart enough to do it lol ha ha


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> sent from my computer using a keyboard and 2 fingers....



haha love that bit ratbag,what is it with these fools who have to tell us they sent it from their phone? are they bragging ?


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> sent from my computer using a keyboard and 2 fingers....


U wally i bet u been waiting ages for the right thread to throw that 1 on....got laugh tho..........outa 10?...9/10 u win lol


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

Majority of my time I use my phone on this site, hence the numerous stupid autocorrects and typos. I didn't download tapa talk for the reason it always says sent from my phone... It is bad enough on emails where I can't get rid of that stupid message. It is so frustrating.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 15, 2012)

cement said:


> the brown on the nose isnt just a Qld thing


Quite right. The tip of the snout is often light brown in this species. This feature is not restricted to Queensland specimens, although the extent of the brown on the snout does seem to extend further up the face in many QLD animals.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 15, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Quite right. The tip of the snout is often light brown in this species. This feature is not restricted to Queensland specimens, although the extent of the brown on the snout does seem to extend further up the face in many QLD animals.



Thats true for politicians..... what about the snakes?


----------



## mcbuggsy (Dec 15, 2012)

I also have been subject to a speeding ticket whilst on my way to rescue a RBB out of somebodys house. The call for the rescue came from the same Police Station as the officer who booked me. No amount of talking would get me out of it though....It was a minor speeding offence too...not happy .................ha ha ha


----------



## cement (Dec 15, 2012)

They are one of my favourite elapids, and yes on a 36deg day when they are at full hunting temp, they can be a handful without a hook.
Don't try this at home kiddies 

Brown or black nose will make no difference to their demeanors, but temperature will.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 15, 2012)

Some nice snakes there everyone, thanks for sharing!


----------

